
How the E-Commerce Gag “Ship Your Enemies Glitter” Became a Nightmare - shenoybr
http://www.fastcompany.com/3040931/how-the-e-commerce-gag-ship-your-enemies-glitter-became-a-viral-hit-and-then-a-nightmare?utm_source=facebook
======
mattleo
Had no idea this site went so viral. 1 million visits in 24 hours on a new
site is insane!

